# book raffle time again



## roadrash (12 Apr 2015)

A collection of short storys, usual rules apply , list names below, one will be drawn on friday and posted free of charge with the only stipulation being that it is re-offered once read, so ....anyone want it.........


----------



## Slioch (12 Apr 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2015)

Could you add me please? Thanks for doing this.


----------



## DooDah (12 Apr 2015)

Yes please again @roadrash, many thanks.


----------



## jnrmczip (12 Apr 2015)

Yes please


----------



## Angry Blonde (12 Apr 2015)

Yes please


----------



## samsbike (13 Apr 2015)

yes please


----------



## Pumpman (13 Apr 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## Freds Dad (13 Apr 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## roadrash (16 Apr 2015)

any more, ..........drawn tomorrow.


----------



## ACS (16 Apr 2015)

yes please


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2015)

And the lucky winner is .....................................@ DCLane , pm me your address please and i will post tomorrow.


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2015)

posted 10.00am today


----------



## DCLane (20 Apr 2015)

@roadrash - thanks, the book arrived today.

Once I've read it then I'll re-offer on here.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Apr 2015)

DCLane said:


> @roadrash Once I've read it then I'll re-offer on here.



Yes please, Mr Lane, sir!


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2015)

Go on then- ill put me name down.


----------

